# Utah deer hunting sucks - Please close it down!



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So I posted this over on MM, it should get a few of the complainers worked up.
Especially ole Bessy (elkassassin)

https://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID6/28090.html


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Like I've always said it is not the guys not filling their tags that are the problem. :grin:
Nice collection!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with you Ridgetop. 
I have taken 5 of my best 6 bucks in the last 10 years. :mrgreen:

The pics are scattered thru my posts.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I like it, I will say that I'm not seeing the numbers of deer that I saw when I was younger, but back "in the day" I would see groups of 10 to 20 does with a 2 point maybe. Now, in the same areas I'm seeing 2 to 5 does but a couple of nice bucks scattered in with them. I've seem more 4 point or better bucks over the last 5 years than in any consecutive 5 year period before.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Narcissist much?


What's the matter Ridge, not getting enough likes on instagram?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

blackdog said:


> Narcissist much?
> 
> What's the matter Ridge, not getting enough likes on instagram?


So... You aren't killing big bucks I take it?

Ridge has claimed you can still kill good deer, and posted evidence to back his claim. That's not narcissism, but then again it's 2019 and we have to be careful not to trigger anyone with a strong, and funny, argument.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

blackdog said:


> Narcissist much?
> 
> What's the matter Ridge, not getting enough likes on instagram?


Apparently reading comprehension is not your strong point.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Narcissist much?
> 
> What's the matter Ridge, not getting enough likes on instagram?


Just trying to make a point.
We don't need to keep cutting tag and finding ways to make it harder for the average joe to tag a buck.
The bucks are out there.

So blackdog, what's your beef?
How about telling us your real name?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I can only contribute my anecdotal evidence to the pot based on what I’ve seen over the past 5 years and it is only on one area of the unit I hunt (Manti). I’ve seen more bucks and deer over the past 5 years than I saw over the previous 5. On average I’m seeing bigger deer as well. I seem to see a large amount of does with 2 fawns as well. But once again, anecdotal.

I’m also selfish and I would take a tag every year on the Manti in a heart beat as I love the area and my family has ties to the area. The nostalgia of the areas we hunt out way the need to shoot a big buck every year.

Thanks for posting some pics of some great bucks Ridge!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> I can only contribute my anecdotal evidence to the pot based on what I've seen over the past 5 years and it is only on one area of the unit I hunt (Manti). I've seen more bucks and deer over the past 5 years than I saw over the previous 5. On average I'm seeing bigger deer as well. I seem to see a large amount of does with 2 fawns as well. But once again, anecdotal.
> 
> I'm also selfish and I would take a tag every year on the Manti in a heart beat as I love the area and my family has ties to the area. The nostalgia of the areas we hunt out way the need to shoot a big buck every year.
> 
> Thanks for posting some pics of some great bucks Ridge!


Judd, you better be careful with comments like that. The haters will be at your doorstep!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Narcissist much?
> 
> What's the matter Ridge, not getting enough likes on instagram?


Narcissist?
Cool, I'll have to add that to the list of the names I've been called by all the jealous haters.

Blackdog, sent you a PM,


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm admit the doom and gloom tag cutting rhetoric has bugged me lots this go round. I get to some it sounds like an easy solution, but IMO it's such a small slice of the pie. Hunting isn't a guarantee to harvest, or see animals. They're trying to survive much harder than most are hunting. I suppose people getting on the net and seeing your line up of deer over the last few years begin to think it must be easy. Not realizing the time and effort it really takes. I too have also enjoyed the 5 best years of hunting in UT. I like my chances much more in harvesting a trophy animal with a tag in my pocket rather than waiting x amount of years for perceived better quality. 

Congrats on a bunch of fine bucks!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

yea Utah's deer herd is thriving, 800,000+ animals down to less than 300,000 and less every year. 


So what's the point of you starting that thread on MM? To tell everyone the deer herd is just fine or to show everyone that you kill deer despite the poor deer herd? because when someone on MM threw those numbers at you that I stated above you folded like a cheap suit. I think you started that thread just to say look at me everyone.


Got your PM, get over yourself I don't give a rats arse about you one bit. Jealous of you? I have a good buddy who's 10 times more successful at big game hunting than you. You wouldn't know him because he doesn't have some stupid instagram account and doesn't post his success on multiple internet forums like you. Although he's been mentioned in a couple books and a few magazine articles that other people have written. He has 6 bucks over 200". Him I am jealous of, you? Lmao!!! Oh and btw, I do ok myself, you wouldn't know it tho because I don't post my success's all over stupidass social media either.


Your bucks have been posted on the internet more than the world record has. Keep posting them up tho, there's bound to be someone out there somewhere that hasn't seen them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Geeeze....


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

blackdog said:


> Jealous of you? I have a good buddy who's 10 times more successful at big game hunting than you. You wouldn't know him because he doesn't have some stupid instagram account and doesn't post his success on multiple internet forums like you. Although he's been mentioned in a couple books and a few magazine articles that other people have written. He has 6 bucks over 200". Him I am jealous of, you? Lmao!!! Oh and btw, I do ok myself, you wouldn't know it tho because I don't post my success's all over stupidass social media either..


 Way to ride the coat tails of your friend, Blackdog. It must be great having a friend that kills so many big animals. I don't have a friend's success to bask in myself so I appreciate when someone will share photos and video of scouting trips, trail cams, and even their harvests. Thanks for sharing all the photos and video Ridgetop!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

blackdog said:


> yea Utah's deer herd is thriving, 800,000+ animals down to less than 300,000 and less every year.
> 
> So what's the point of you starting that thread on MM? To tell everyone the deer herd is just fine or to show everyone that you kill deer despite the poor deer herd? because when someone on MM threw those numbers at you that I stated above you folded like a cheap suit. I think you started that thread just to say look at me everyone.
> 
> ...


I've never said the deer herd is thriving and I've given several way I think it could improve.
You really don't get it and definitely don't get what I'm about. 
Rubbing it in everyone's face's is the last thing I'm trying to do. 
Every year I have several people reach out to me looking for help and advice.
So I give it. Some take it and I never hear from them again. Some don't take it, after hearing it and that's fine with me. Others report back to me with their success and gratitude, which I appreciate. I have developed a friendship with many of these people looking for help. So if my pictures can give a few people hope and excitement about what our general seasons can offer. Well then , mission accomplished.
I know everyone's not going to like what I post and that's fine.
I have a feeling that most do enjoy what I have to offer.
So I'll keep posting until I feel otherwise.
Blackdog, for not giving a rats behind about me or the stupid social media. 
You sure spend plenty of time TROLLING!
The tone in which you talk to me, sure sounds disturbingly close to the insults I received from the monarch militia gang. Are you sure your not related.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great, just great...here it is Christmas eve and we got a big old hate filled name callin' thread going on. You two, knock it off....geez!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Judd we hunt the Manti too, in the small area, very similar in elevation as your area, the deer numbers are definitely on the decline. Saw a lot of does with no fawns. It is also more crowded with hunters than it ever has been.

Doesn't mean there aren't a few deer around but not as many as there once was. Our sample size is over 90 years and counting, So yes there is a lot of nostalgia


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> Judd we hunt the Manti too, in the small area, very similar in elevation as your area, the deer numbers are definitely on the decline. Saw a lot of does with no fawns. It is also more crowded with hunters than it ever has been.
> 
> Doesn't mean there aren't a few deer around but not as many as there once was. Our sample size is over 90 years and counting, So yes there is a lot of nostalgia


Yeah I understand. I have one area that 5-10 years ago held so many deer/bucks it was crazy. Over the past 5 years I'm lucky to find very many deer in that area at all. I do think I'm getting better at understanding the deer I hunt and I attribute some of the success I've seen to just getting a little bit better at it and more focus. I've learned I have to be more mobile and work harder.

Funny thing is I sat on a high glassing point this year the night before and the morning of the archery opener and glassed close to 25 bucks within less than 1 square mile. Most of which were sandwiched between two heavily traveled roads. Most people I talked to that day said they didn't see a single buck and lamented the old days and how they were better. I'm sure they were.

That being said I gotta play the hand I'm dealt and I can't go back 30-50 years at this point. I'm just having fun and can't complain too much right now as I'm seeing something different. That can change in just 1 winter. I hope they can find a way to get more fawn recruitment and have a healthier herd. We all want that in the end. We all just have different ways of how we think we can get there.

I also don't expect to shoot a buck like Ridges pictures every year. My expectation of a "trophy" is just different. I definitely see bucks like his from behind my spotter each year, but I haven't cracked their secret code yet. But it is sure fun trying.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Great, just great...here it is Christmas eve and we got a big old hate filled name callin' thread going on. You two, knock it off....geez!


And a Merry Christmas to you and your family to BP.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

blackdog said:


> yea Utah's deer herd is thriving, 800,000+ animals down to less than 300,000 and less every year.


Care to back up the outlandish claim that Utah used to have +800,000 mule deer? Best I've ever found is that there were more deer in the 1980s than at the time Utah was settled. And the population in the 1980s was in the 400,000s


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I want to be like ridgetop someday.
Heck of a collection.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

scartinez said:


> I want to be like ridgetop someday.
> Heck of a collection.


I think ole blackdog just threw up in his mouth. lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Care to back up the outlandish claim that Utah used to have +800,000 mule deer? Best I've ever found is that there were more deer in the 1980s than at the time Utah was settled. And the population in the 1980s was in the 400,000s


I think that he is off by a few hundred thousand. I was around in the 60's, 70's, and 80's and I think that what it made it a little bit better back then was all the hunters that we had out in the hills. The poor deer were running everywhere and had nowhere to hide.

What I would like to see and I haven't done any research to see if they even break it down it the actual buck and doe count. Not just a ratio but the actual numbers off of their counts. And while they are doing it that way a break down of bucks estimate age group. I know that would be difficult but if you have a buck doe ratio of 20/100 and 15 of those bucks are yearlings and small 2 pts what kind of numbers are mature bucks.

I know, I don't want much do I?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Care to back up the outlandish claim that Utah used to have +800,000 mule deer? Best I've ever found is that there were more deer in the 1980s than at the time Utah was settled. And the population in the 1980s was in the 400,000s


Well, someone posted that on an Internet forum, which makes it true! So why not use it to attack someone?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I had an archery deer tag in 2013 on the San Juan general. Lots of deer, both does and bucks. You would see the typical 2 and little 3 point bucks hanging around the does close to the road. In 2015, I didn't see a single little buck close to the road but did see a lot of does. Of course, I was not hunting that hard for deer as I was really chasing elk. In 2016, I observed some decent bucks in the 150" range while elk hunting the San Juan again, but did not have a deer tag that year. Could've shot a dandy 3 point within bow range fairly easy. 

So, like anything else, it changes year in and year out. Probably just depends on outside influences such as feed, water, predator presence (concentration in certain areas).

I was told the same thing back in my USU days in the 90's about deer hunting in UT being terrible. However, I was able to fill a deer tag on a 2 to 3 year old buck on opening day during that time as did the other guys I hunted with. 

Must've just been super duper lucky or there were just more deer hanging out in the areas we hunted. Never mind it was also the same place my dad and his friends hunted back in the 60's and early 70's with good results as well.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Well, someone posted that on an Internet forum, which makes it true! So why not use it to attack someone?


Something something blackdog folded like a cheap suit, something something.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's kind of funny that people have to be negative about some post on the internet. 

As for Ridgetop's posts, I enjoy them and to me he seems to just be pointing out that with a some time and effort success is possible. I think that relates to many things in life, not just hunting.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think that the hunting has been really good for the past decade. Sure there are ups and downs but that is how deer work. Seems I remember that we were just hearing about how great the generals were doing just a few years ago. Everyone was seeing great bucks. A few bad winters and the cycle has turned downward. We are doing nothing to prevent it from swinging back up again. Killing bucks doesn't isn't going to cause the end of the world.

Like Ridge, I have also had a few great years. I feel that much of the noise comes from those who want easy access to the biggest class animals. Not really realistic considering the demand on the resource these days. Who wants to sit out? I'm certainly not going to. I will continue to enjoy in the opportunities that I have.

Can you believe it......one year I had to take a mature old buck with crabby backs because he was the best I could find. Barely broke 160"....Doesn't that sound a bit ridiculous? --------SS


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

blackdog said:


> yea Utah's deer herd is thriving, 800,000+ animals down to less than 300,000 and less every year.
> 
> So what's the point of you starting that thread on MM? To tell everyone the deer herd is just fine or to show everyone that you kill deer despite the poor deer herd? because when someone on MM threw those numbers at you that I stated above you folded like a cheap suit. I think you started that thread just to say look at me everyone.
> 
> ...


This guy obviously has issues.

Hey Blackdog, What did you expect was going to be posted on a hunting forum? Victoria Secret model pictures?

Ridgetop... Keep doing what you are doing if this guy pops a vein in his forehead, gets a hernia or otherwise goes through life as a bitter man it's on him not on you.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> This guy obviously has issues.
> 
> Hey Blackdog, What did you expect was going to be posted on a hunting forum? Victoria Secret model pictures?
> 
> Ridgetop... Keep doing what you are doing if this guy pops a vein in his forehead, gets a hernia or otherwise goes through life as a bitter man it's on him not on you.


Thanks MadHunter.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Blackdog used to post up here alot 6-10 years ago.

I got into some quite lively discussion with that guy back in the day.......LOL


----------

